# Dog found near Elkhorn Lake



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Friend of a friend posted on Facebook that he found a dog out in the mountains near Elkhorn Lake (Reservoir) this last week. If you recognize him or if he's yours, PM me and I can get you in touch with the person who has him now. 

HunterDavid


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## Susan (Dec 1, 2015)

HunterDavid said:


> Friend of a friend posted on Facebook that he found a dog out in the mountains near Elkhorn Lake (Reservoir) this last week. If you recognize him or if he's yours, PM me and I can get you in touch with the person who has him now.
> 
> HunterDavid


Hello,
I'm hoping that the owner has claimed him. If not, I would love to give him a nice and loving home. Please call Susan at 702.252.0520.


----------

